# Dizzy!



## Sperato (Dec 31, 2022)

Hi everyone I'm quite new to being diagnosed and I'm trying to shift a lot of weight so have cut out almost all carbs from my diet.

However I seem to be getting vertigo type symptoms after a short while of exercise which obviously causes me to stop. 

I'm guessing this could be linked to the fact that I'm not having any carbs? Therefore I'm not getting the sugar I need to do my muscles as they also feel shaky.

As a note I don't feel like this if I don't do exercise and eat no carbs. Looking forward voice or experiences etc to see if this is the problem and therefore should I eat some carbs before exercise or if this is totally unrelated.

Thanks and happy new year!


----------



## Leadinglights (Dec 31, 2022)

Cutting carbs gradually is better as it allows your body to adapt and a low carb regime does not mean NO carbs. The suggested amount per day is no more than 130g total carbs not just sugar.
It will depend on what exercise you are doing whether you need to have any carbs before hand or just a small amount during exercise. 
It would be a good idea to test what your blood glucose actually is when you get the symptoms as they can be caused by high glucose level as well as low.


----------



## Sperato (Dec 31, 2022)

Thanks, finding it all quite confusing as the 'diabetic' nurse said it was the 'of sugars' number for counting carbs, not the total!


----------



## Lily123 (Dec 31, 2022)

It is the carbohydrate number you need to look at on packets and other food. 

Do you have a BG meter?


----------



## Inka (Dec 31, 2022)

Sperato said:


> Thanks, finding it all quite confusing as the 'diabetic' nurse said it was the 'of sugars' number for counting carbs, not the total!



That’s wrong. It’s the total carbs that give you the carb information. For example, if you ate a huge bowl of plain pasta, it would contain very little sugar but a load of carbs, which would put your blood sugar up. If you only counted the ‘of which sugars’ bit, you’d mistakenly think you were only eating 1 or 2g, whereas the total carbs would be 70g or more.

Perhaps your vertigo is because you’ve made too big a change. It’s generally better to reduce carbs gradually rather than go from lots to minimal in one step.


----------



## Sperato (Jan 5, 2023)

Lily123 said:


> It is the carbohydrate number you need to look at on packets and other food.
> 
> Do you have a BG meter?


Thanks, and to all who replied, yes I do have a BG monitor, I've done a few readings when feeling like that but still around the 7 mark, although as i was previously 18 maybe it is low for me at the moment?!


----------



## Lily123 (Jan 5, 2023)

How quickly did you cut down on carbs? If you reduce your BG and carb intake too quickly that could be the problem


----------



## Sperato (Wednesday at 5:13 PM)

Lily123 said:


> How quickly did you cut down on carbs? If you reduce your BG and carb intake too quickly that could be the problem


Very quickly, was told to cut down so just cut right back, you're probably right, it is such a minefield and contradictory info from doctor etc doesn't help, so thank you for taking time to respond.


----------



## Lily123 (Wednesday at 6:06 PM)

Sperato said:


> Very quickly, was told to cut down so just cut right back, you're probably right, it is such a minefield and contradictory info from doctor etc doesn't help, so thank you for taking time to respond.


Cutting back so quickly can cause problems, but so many mixed messages,like you say, won’t help the situation


----------



## Lucyr (Thursday at 7:47 AM)

Sperato said:


> Very quickly, was told to cut down so just cut right back, you're probably right, it is such a minefield and contradictory info from doctor etc doesn't help, so thank you for taking time to respond.


It’s better to reduce slowly, as reducing bg too quickly can cause false hypos like feeling dizzy, and damage to your eyesight. Hopefully things will settle down given some time to get used to the lower bg levels


----------

